# Steamboat Springs or Glenwood Springs?



## TerriJ (Apr 22, 2007)

I am planning a trip for two adults to Estes Park in late August.  We would like to add to our trip and try out hot springs.  Any opinions on which one to try?  I see both of these on the internet.  Glenwood Springs has a resort with hot springs included.  This would probably be the end of our trip, we would then head back east to Iowa. 

Thanks in advance for any opinions.


----------



## Judy (Apr 29, 2007)

The hot spring in Steamboat Springs that is developed for bathing is at the Old Town Hot Springs. http://www.oldtownhotsprings.org/  This summer they will be undergoing renovation and might not reopen until December.  The other hot spring in the area is Strawberry Park, but it is a ways out of Steamboat.  http://www.strawberryhotsprings.com/2005/


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 29, 2007)

Being a part time resident of Steamboat Springs, I am partial. But as Judy notes, the Steamboat in town Hot Springs Rec Center is going to be renovated (provided the continuing internecine warfare on the Town Council results in an approval of the permit), I think Glenwood Springs would be a better bet. Still, Strawberry Park is a natural location (Clothing optional in the Evening) and is a good  alternative in Steamboat.

Steamboat also has more to do in town than Glenwood Springs in my opinion and probably closer to Estes Park.


----------



## Topeka Tom (Apr 29, 2007)

*Either is quite a drive*

from Estes Park.  A more practical plan, IMHO, would be to look into Hot Sulphur Springs.  There are a whole series of springs of various temperatures, and one admission gets you into any or all of them.

Hot Sulphur Springs is a short drive west from Granby on the west side of trail ridge road.

If your choice is between Steamboat and Glenwood, I'd definitely recommend Glenwood.  It's on the Travel Channel's list of the top ten pools in the world.  If you're going to do that drive, leave real early so as to catch morning light as you drive west through Glenwood Canyon, and evening light as you drive back east.  Take enough time to appreciate the Interstate and how they were able to complete the highway without destroying the canyon.  You also should stop to see the rest areas, they are very environment friendly.  The designs of both (and especially the highway) have won major awards.


----------



## Dave*H (Apr 30, 2007)

Topeka Tom said:


> Take enough time to appreciate the Interstate and how they were able to complete the highway without destroying the canyon.  You also should stop to see the rest areas, they are very environment friendly.  The designs of both (and especially the highway) have won major awards.


There is a tunnel on the westbound side of the highway that is going to be closed all summer for repairs.  I imagine they will funnel the traffic down to one lane and put everyone on the eastbound side of the highway.  I'm not sure how much of a delay problem this will cause.


----------



## TerriJ (May 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for all the great information.  I didn't know about Hot Sulfur Springs, so I will do more checking on that.

Terri


----------

